# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Eνισχυτής, Home Cinema & HiFi >  Σχέδιο ενισχυτή ήχου  Marantz

## siolosni

:Confused1:  :Confused1:  :Confused1: 
Υπάρχει σχέδιο για ενισχυτή ήχου  Marantz???
  Model No. 74PM72/01B
  s/n MZ009141040002
  Ο συγκεκριμένος ενισχυτής δεν κλίνει τα ρελε των εξόδων όταν του δίνω τροφοδοσία ούτος ώστε να έχω ήχο στα ηχεία. Τα ρελε δεν είναι καμένα. Αλλά θέλω να δω τις τάσεις που εφαρμόζονται και από πού προέρχονται. Γιατί ψάχνω στα τυφλά…

----------


## Thanos10

Φιλε κοιτα στο ιντενρτετ μηπως βρεις τιποτα πιστευω να γνωριζεις τι κανει το ρελλε στον ενισχυτη να σου πω κατι μηπως δεν το εχεις ψαξει κοιτα αν εχεις ταση στο τροφοδοτικο αν ναι, βρες την εξοδο του ενισχυτη που παει στο ρελλε και δες αν υπαρχει ταση εκει ισως εχεις καποιο καναλι καμμενο και το κυκλωμα προστασιας δεν αφηνει το ρελλε να κλειση λογω οτι βλεπει  ταση DC  και ακομη αν το κυκλωμα προστασιας βλεπει βραχυκυκλωμα στην εξοδο  η απο καλωδιο η ηχειο το ρελλε δεν πεφτει προστατευει τον ενισχυτη και τα ηχεια αν ο ενισχυτης εχει προβλημα   θελει λιγο ψαξιμο.

----------


## xifis

ασχετο τα marantz απο ποια χωρα ειναι?γιαπωνεζικα?

----------


## siolosni

Ο Μ/Σ δίνει κανονικά τάσεις. Και η γέφυρα το ίδιο. Τα ρόλε τα δοκίμασα και ωμικά και με μπιπερ. Έβαλα και τάση κατευθείαν από τροφοδοτικό και δουλεβουν. Αλλά όταν δώσω τάση στον ενισχυτή κανονικά δεν οπλίζουν… Δεν ξέρω από πού βγάζει έξοδο ο ενισχυτής του. :Blushing:   Για αυτό θέλω το σχέδιο…
  Υποψιάζομαι ένα ολοκληρωμένο που κάνει σταθεροποίηση στο κύκλωμα προστασίας… θα το ψάξω… :Glare:

----------


## Thanos10

Φιλε χρονια πολλα κατα αρχην  κοιτα στις επαφες του ρελλε να δεις αν εχει DC ταση εκει ειναι οι εξοδοι των καναλιων και μετα τα λεμε δεν που ειπες πως εγινε η ζημια δουλευε ο ενισχυτης και αφερεσε τα καλωδια των ηχειων πρεπει να γινουν καποια πραγματα με την σειρα για να βρεις ακρη.

----------


## IOANNIS

φιλε siolosni οπως πολυ σωστα ειπε ο θανος, για να μην ανοιγουν τα ρελε παει να πει οτι περναει ταση dc στην εξοδο, και δουλευει η προστασια, για να μην καψεις τα ηχεια. 
αλλα πρωτα απο ολα πες μας, πως διμιουργηθηκε το προβλημα, για να καταλαβουμε περιπου τι συμβαινει!

----------


## Thanos10

Χρονια πολλα γιαννη σωστος και λαμπατος.

----------


## siolosni

Χρόνια Πολλά με υγεία!!!!  :Thumbup: 



Ενώ δούλεψε σταμάτησε ξαναπήρε μπρος ξανά σταμάτησε ξανά πήρε και μετά τέλος… Αυτό ήταν…  :Lol: 
  Θα πρέπει να έχω και τα ηχεία επάνω όταν τον ανάβω; (δεν νομίζω)  :Blushing: 
  Στα ρελε δεν φτάνει τάση… :Blink:

----------


## Thanos10

Φιλε siolosni βγαλε τα καλωδια των ηχειων για να εισαι σιγουρος οτι δεν προερχεται απο εκει η ζημια και κανε εναν ελεγχο με ενα πολυμετρο να δεις αν ειναι ενταξει και τροφοδοτησε τον ενισχυτη δες τις ασφαλειες του ενισχυτη αν ειναι καμμια καμμενη και δες αν υπαρχει DC ταση στις επαφες του ρελλε αν υπαρχει ταση DC στις επαφες εχεις καποιο καναλι καμμενο και η προστασια δεν κλινει το ρελλε κανε αυτα και τα λεμε.

----------


## Thanos10

Και κατι αλλο φιλε προσεχε υπαρχει *ταση 220ν* στον ενισχυτη για αυτο λοιπον *προσοχη.*

----------


## siolosni

Τελικά πρέπει να έχει πρόβλημα το ΤΑ7317p που έχει  για να προστασία…

----------

